# Sadie Ripped her dew claw (bleeding)



## breec3 (Jan 7, 2008)

I let Sadie in the house after her romp in the snow with Comet. I noticed her bleeding, bleeding quite a bit

I cleaned her up and noticed that her claw on the inside of her paw is dangling. The bleeding has slowed way down. 

I was thinking about bringing her to the vet, does the claw need to be removed. She seems to be licking it quite a bit, do I wrap it, do I put proxide or something on it??


----------



## LibbysMom (Jan 15, 2008)

I was told if I'm not doing any hunting or field trials with my dogs than they don't need to be removed but that we still had to be careful. Both Dogs have dew claws that are pretty attached to their legs though (as opposed to more "flappy"). I'm sure your vet would be the best judge. We were told that it can be a very difficult thing for teh dogs to let heal when they are older because it can be painful and they will mess with it  

Good Luck. Growing up one of our dogs used to get hers caught a lot


----------



## TwoGoldens (Feb 8, 2008)

Spirit ripped her dew claw last year. It was actually cracked right up the middle. It ended up getting infected and we had to make a trip to the vet. It fell off and eventually grew back ok----I'd say just keep a close eye on it for infection.


----------



## hgatesy (Feb 14, 2007)

Park ripped his dewclaw when he was younger... and it was hanging on literally by a thread. It was over the weekend and my vet at the time had us hold him and just pull it the rest of the way off. It came off without a problem. We cleaned him up, it stopped bleeding shortly after and we just kept him from messing with it. 

I would call your vet and just see what they tell you.


----------



## breec3 (Jan 7, 2008)

What are signs to look for if it gets infected?

The bleeding stopped, I am sure it is sore for her. should I wrapp it up so she cant mess with it? Is she more likely to get infected by licking it?


----------



## NuttinButGoldens (Jan 10, 2009)

I would take her to the Vet. One of mine (Comet, oddly enough) did this when two 100 pound Goldens tried to go through one dog door at the same time 

If I remember correctly the Vet just carefully removed it, cleaned it up, and in no time it grew back.


----------



## Golden_Lover (May 10, 2009)

Charlie ripped his dew claw yesterday while playing at the dog park. He's been pouting all day today and catching it on everything so I guess we are going to see the vet. I tried to wrap it last night to stop the bleeding but he would not leave it alone.


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

It's very painful! I would take her to the vet and get it taken care of. When Danny split his dewclaw and we had to wait for our vet appointment, his leg was jerking to the beat of his heart. It was obviously hurting him a lot. The vet had to put him under and cut it really, really short and then bandaged it up. Plus they gave us pain meds and antibiotics.


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

When you say ripped the dew claw, do you mean the nail itself, or do you mean the whole nail and "knuckle" are hanging?


----------



## Augustus McCrae's Mom (Aug 14, 2007)

This is an old thread, from January...


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

Augustus McCrae's Mom said:


> This is an old thread, from January...


Thanks for pointing that out! I totally didn't notice.


----------

